# 26 week scan shows high amniotic fluid levels



## luvnmybumpx4

Hello ladies I went in for a re-check on my low lying placenta at 26 weeks and found out the placenta moved way up :happydance: but baby is measuring at 2.5 pounds which they told me was about 2 weeks bigger. When I spoke to my Dr the next day he informed me that my uterus was measuring 3 weeks ahead and that I had high levels of amniotic fluid and we would do another ultrasound at 32 weeks to check on all of it :shrug: I guess I am just really scared as I have seen a lot of scary stuff about it. If any of you ladies have been through this or are experiencing this could you please give me some input on what to expect or any outcomes. Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## BABY76

Have they said what causes it? Sorry I don't know much about this condition.
Good luck x


----------



## KatieB

Your baby could just have had a growth spurt but higher levels of amniotic fluid and measuring bigger by fundal height and from measurements on scan could point to _possibly_ having gestational diabetes. I've got this and it was discovered at 27 weeks but I say it's only a possibility and am sure that your doc would have sent you for glucose test if he suspected that. My amniotic fluid was higher at around 30 weeks but my last growth scan showed it's still a bit higher but within range, I too stressed about this for weeks. My guess is that your doc probably just thinks baby has had growth spurt and wants to keep an eye on things by having a growth scan in a few weeks. If they were really concerned about fluid level they would be keeping a closer eye on you than they are. Good luck with everything x


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

I actually took the glucose screening yesterday, I asked him what I should watch for and he said nothing yet lets just see how the glucose test comes back and then we will go from there on that. He didn't tell me my fluid levels he just said it was high and we would definitely need to re-check it by 32 weeks. I guess my main concern is that there is something wrong with her that is keeping her from either swallowing the fluid or digesting it :( I also have read the scary things that could happen due to the high fluid.


----------



## secretbaby

My second pregnancy I had pprom - lost all my fluid at 20.6 weeks and this ultimately led to me loosing my son.

I was absolutely FLOORED to find out that in my next pregnancy that I had high fluid levels - and came on here in a panic. I got a brilliant reply from someone (think it was actually Katie from above sorry new baby brain combined with very little sleep means I can't remember exactly) that really helped. I had had a GTT due to my brother being diabetic and I knew that was fine. My baby was born on 1st feb - she wasn't large 6llb at 39 week gestation and she was absolutely fine (i asked them to check her throat several times as I was still on a gas and air fog but it was fine). Just wanted to let you know what happened from my experience.


----------



## jewbag86

hi i had this polyhydremisis . too much fluid with my daughter i was quite big . i ended up in preterm labour and had my saughter at 36 weeks she was 6lb 12 so was goood weight they cheaked her first feed as with poly the baby can have trouble feeding ect but my lo was fine . she had feeding issues but had nothing to do with polyhydramis . 

good luck . x


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

So sorry to hear about the loss of your baby Secretbaby :hugs: I am being tested for the GD just waiting on my results. Thank again ladies, I am starting to feel more relieved the more I hear others storys, I guess just reading some of the info on the internet has just got me worried :dohh: I guess the worrying never ends does it?


----------



## littleblonde

my daughter kacey was measurinf 4 weeks ahead at 30 weeks and my findal height matched. i had am estimated big baby and was carrying extra water., i had the gtt and passed it. i had no complications what so ever with the pregnancy except that she was breach. i was told i had a small risk of pre term labour. my waters went at 38w6d. My baby didnt turn and they said it was risky trying so i didnt. I had a section. I have no idea this time yet if im gonna have the same agagin. good luck


----------



## KateH & bump

Hi

I had polyhydramnios with my last pregnancy (extra fluid) and the same as you was really worried about what it meant. Roughly speaking there are three reasons for it. Problems with mum, problems with baby and the third category they never know! If it was a major problem with babe they are likely to have picked it up at your 20 week scan as this is really detailed. They will check for problems with you. What it meanst for me was bieng very big towards the end, and being induced at 40 wks (and drenching the midwife when your waters do go!). You are at risk of preterm, but this is more the case with really severe cases as your body just can't hold the fluid, but they will be monitoring you for this, watching your fluid levels. In my case it meant more appointments with midwide and doc. 

I have a perfect and healthy son and they never found out what caused it. 

Im measuring about 5cms ahead with this prognancy so it might be the same thing again??

Try not to worry - eveneryone said that to me and it is much easier said than done. Message me if there is anything else I can do to help - I've been there!

Kx


----------



## mafiamom

my dd had this. i had her 12 days early and she is a perfectly wonderful and healthy 5 year old now!

never found out what caused it. i didnt have GD. try not to worry. an u/s is a "snapshot" of what is going on. at any point in time that can change!!


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi i am having this same problem high fluild,,they told me any thing over 24 cm of fluild is high mine is 26 cm so they are scaning me in 2 weeks to see how it is going,,
hope youe next scan shows levels are normal or not gone up...Thanks what i am hoping for anyway.. keep us updated...When is your next scan??


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

helloeveryone said:


> Hi i am having this same problem high fluild,,they told me any thing over 24 cm of fluild is high mine is 26 cm so they are scaning me in 2 weeks to see how it is going,,
> hope youe next scan shows levels are normal or not gone up...Thanks what i am hoping for anyway.. keep us updated...When is your next scan??

That's crazy because at 26 weeks that's exactly what my fluid level was measuring at! I went back in for my scan at 30 weeks and my fluid level was back down to 20 cm :happydance: but my lil princess was still measuring a little large at 3lbs 140z :dohh: I have not noticed any problems lately other than the lovely SPD and baby being head down isn't helping!! Good luck on your next scan and I am crossing my fingers your levels will be down also :hugs: Let me know when you find out!!


----------

